# Mehrere DSL Leitungen koppeln?



## Twice-Ice (7. April 2007)

*Kann man mit Hilfe von Software(Tools,...) oder Hardware mehrere DSL-Leitungen koppeln?*

_Bsp.:_ Mein Nachbar hat W-LAN und ich auch und wir können gegenseitig auf das eigene Netzwerk  zugreifen.

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. April 2007)

Man kann über Software und verschiedene Routingmöglichkeiten beide Leitungen nutzen, aber du kannst nicht einen Transfer gleichzeitig auf beiden Leitungen laufen haben.
Also du kannst zB nicht über beide Leitungen gleichzeitig mit einem Spiel spielen, sondern nur über eine der beiden.
Auf jeden fall sollte man das über den vermutlich vorhandenen DSL router regeln, zumindest ein paar Modelle bieten ja die möglichkeit an tief ins Routing einzugreifen.


Obwohl ich da irgendwo bei Cisco eine Lösung dafür gesehen hab, bei der man die Leitungen richtig Bündeln konnte. Allerdings wäre es da günstiger ihr schafft euch eine Glasfaserstandleitung an. Dieses Teil kostet nämlich ne richtig dicke Stange Geld :suspekt: 

Wie wäre es einfach mit einer schnelleren DSL Leitung die ihr euch dann beide teilt ? Spart doch bestimmt auch Kosten


----------



## Twice-Ice (7. April 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es einfach mit einer schnelleren DSL Leitung die ihr euch dann beide teilt ? Spart doch bestimmt auch Kosten



*Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön*

Das mit der Standleitung wär ein Traum ^^, den die Telekom aus technischen Gründen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erfüllen kann. Oder *kann man Standleitungen auch in die "Pampa" verlegen lassen, falls man für die Kosten aufkommt?

*Zur DSL-Leitung, diese ist schon ganz ausgenutzt, das heißt wir haben schon jeweils die maximale Geschwindigkeit, die die Telekom uns pro Haushalt freischaltet. Schön wäre es, wenn mehr zur Verfügung stehen würde. *schulterzuck*

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2007)

Natürlich legt die Telekom und eventuell auch größere anderen Carrier euch auch Standleitungen bis ins Haus, aber für die Kosten wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht aufkommen wollen, die stehen im Fall eines Privatanwenders in keinem Verhältniss!
Ich denke Router die dieses Loadbalancing für euch regeln sind auch in den meisten Fällen zu teuter, wenn müsste wohl eine Softwarelösung mit den von DJ Teac genannten Einschränkungen her.

Aber mal im Ernst, was habt ihr denn vormit den Leitungen? Wenn ihr jeder 20 MBit Downstream habt (wieviel habt ihr) dürfte es schon sehr schwer sein die auszulasten. Ich habe in der Firma eine 2,3MBit SDSL für ca. 200 User zum Surfen, 150 User E-Mail Traffic und eine Hand voll VPNs und diese Leitung ist quasi nie voll ausgelasstet.


----------



## Twice-Ice (8. April 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Aber mal im Ernst, was habt ihr denn vormit den Leitungen?


*Das klingt ja als wäre es ein Verbrechen Leitungen zu koppeln* *joke* 

20Mbit/s, da verfall ich in Träumen ^^  Ich und mein Nachbar haben jeweils 1000 Light. Wenn der eine oder andere mal nicht da ist, könnte man des Öfteren die Leitung des anderen mitbenutzen. Man nimmt dem anderen nichts weg, sondern nutzt die Leitungen voll aus, d.h. höhere Produktivität 

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2007)

Nene, so war das nicht gemeint  Ok, bei jeweils 1000 MBit kanns natülich mal knapp werden. Du könntest wie gesagt eine Softwarelösung für sowas nehmen, also z.B. einen PC mit Linux, an den beide DSL Modems angeschlossen sind und der das Loadbalacing übernimmt - aber dafür brauchst du ein Kabel vom Linuxrechner zu beiden DSL-Modem und ihr habt nur WLAN oder?
Falls nur WLAN geht müsstet ihr euch ein Netz aufbauen und könntet dann z.B. mit unterschiedlichen Routen für bestimmte Lasten arbeiten etc.

Also ohne die Idee schlecht machen zu wollen würde ich sagen das Ganze ist höchstwahrscheinlich zu Aufwendi für den Nutzen den ihr daraus ziehen würdet, wobei das natürlich eure Entscheidung ist.


----------



## Twice-Ice (8. April 2007)

Zur Softwarelösung, gibts da auch was für Windows?

Die Kabellösung ist schon realisierbar, nur praktisch benötigen wir da etwas zu viel Kabel ^^ Kann man das nicht auch mit W-LAN realisieren? Sozusagen man benutzt zwei W-LAN Adapter, wie zwei Kabelschlüsse. Ist ja theoretisch naiv gedacht der gleiche Effekt, oder?

Aufwendig klingt es bis jetzt schon. Diese Idee klingt fast wie eine Marktlücke in der Softwarebranche, "Tools für den einfachen Anwender" und keine brotzigen Hardwarelösungen für Firmen. Wobei diese Hardware sehr interessant klingt. Nur wahrscheinlich zu teuer ist.

BTW Geiler Schreibfehler, 1000*MBit*/s *träum* 

MfG
Twice-Ice


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2007)

Softwarelösung für Windows kenne ich nicht, kann aber sein, musst mal googlen.
Nein, du kannst das AFAIK nicht über WLAN übertragen, würde mich zumindest sehr stark wundern - du überträgst auf dieser Ebene ja noch kein IP.
Also aufwendig wirds auf jeden Fall, teuer eventuell auch - ist halt keine 0815 Anforderung die ihr da habt.

Hehe, 1000MBit wäre geil im WAN.


----------



## Homwer (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe im Moment in etwa das selbe Problem.
Aber ich habe ca. 8 WLan Netze in Reichweite. Ein kleiner Plausch mit den Nachbarn (Studenten-WG) und die Mission war klar. Wir koppeln die Leitungen. 

Unsere Lösung (Teillösung läuft noch nicht optimal)

An jeder Telefonbuchse hängt ein WLAN - Router.
Ein kleiner Linuxserver hat 2 WLAN Karten bekommen, und baut zu beiden eine Verbindung auf und funktioniert als Router für beide WLAN netze. (das läuft auch) 

Was im Moment fehlt ist eine Software, die den Trafik auf den beiden Leitungen verteilt.
Genau da hängen wir im Moment... Aber der Vorteil ist schonmal, das wenn eine der Leitungen ausfällt, können wir weiter surfen 

Ziel soll es sein, dass der Router z.B regelt, dass wenn eine Leitung zu 80% benutzt ist und die andere nur zu 10% das er die nächsten Anfragen auf die "weniger benutze" Leitung leitet.

Ich weis das ist nicht DIE LÖSUNG; aber, es geht auch mit WLAN


----------



## XDannyXtux (5. November 2009)

Moin, 

wahrscheinlich ist es genau dies hier, was Du suchst, da kannst Du auch einstellen, zu welchem Teil die Last verteilt wird. Grundkenntnisse für IP-und Routing setze ich hier aber scon voraus.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing


----------

